# Three cups of coffee a day makes breasts shrink - study



## mango (Oct 23, 2008)

*According to this article, every cup of coffee you drink per day from 3 cups onwards reduces your breast cup size. 

I'm assuming they did this study with an average size mug.


Coffee should be made illegal and be a banned substance across the globe(s)!!!
:doh:


*




> *Three cups of coffee a day makes breasts shrink - study
> 
> October 23, 2008 05:01pm*
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24539922-36398,00.html
> ...


----------



## Red (Oct 23, 2008)

OMG, so that's where I'm going wrong!!!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2008)

Red said:


> OMG, so that's where I'm going wrong!!!



i always knew coffee was evil!! good thing i've steered clear...


----------



## Red (Oct 23, 2008)

If it weren't for those magic Lane Bryant bras I'd be fucked...damn boobs never did catch up with my arse!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 23, 2008)

View attachment 52155


This is so true! :happy:


----------



## Cors (Oct 23, 2008)

I can afford to lose some boob meh. 

Pity I don't fancy coffee that much and they make me so jittery these days.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe this only works for Swedes; it seems to have had the opposite effect on my wife.:bounce:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmmm.....
Somehow I thing my 44F's would put a damper on their hypothesis....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't even drink coffee.
Now where the hell are my big boobs?!
You sure it isn't tea that makes them smaller?
Tea I drink.


----------



## Filly (Oct 24, 2008)

Meanwhile I've heard that Soya products can increase breast size... more so when girls are young and still developing. 

So maybe if people have a soy latte they can counteract the coffees ability to shrink the breast!!! 

Im a skeptic myself.... but I dont drink that much coffee so I'm in the clear


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

And people have always teased me for hating coffee -- now I (and my boobs) feel vindicated!


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 24, 2008)

Bloody hell... no wonder i have little boobies!  lol


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Somehow I thing my 44F's would put a damper on their hypothesis....



Not at all.....just imagine how bit they'd be otherwise 

(or you are not of the half of women who have the gene related to this, according to the article)



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't even drink coffee.
> Now where the hell are my big boobs?!
> You sure it isn't tea that makes them smaller?
> Tea I drink.



The article was kind of horrible in how vague it was.....because surely it is not coffee, but something in coffee, and they were not clear if it was the caffeine or something else. If it is caffeine....lots of people get it from places other than coffee!



Filly said:


> Meanwhile I've heard that Soya products can increase breast size... more so when girls are young and still developing.
> 
> So maybe if people have a soy latte they can counteract the coffees ability to shrink the breast!!!



Hmmm, maybe that accounts for the explosion of varieties of soy milk at the market.....


----------

